# Alternatives to Lure



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry I don't know what a lure course is but we recently found a frisbee in the golf course and Winnie LOVES it so much. My husband throws it huge distances and she races for it. We now have 2 discs as she doesn't want to give it back when she has it but now she will drop it when she sees that the other one is going to fly off. Just a few throws of the discs has her running all over the course at super speed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy had great fun chasing a remote control car once - might not be fast, but makes up for that by twisting and turning. I am sure there are cheaper ones than the $200 you mention, especially if you look at second hand ones. It might take some thought to make it safe if caught, but perhaps having one drag a lure that detached if tugged would do the trick?


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I pulled out the flirt pole i made and we did that for a little bit. Like, ten minutes on and off and he’s panting like crazy. It’s not that hot out and i made sure we were in the shade. They had water. He’s as out of shape as me! 

He would probably go until he collapses so i have to be very careful how much we do. Still looking at other ideas to get him running/focused.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

If I were looking for a reasonably priced remote control car, I'd be checking garage/yard sales and Craigslist. I think you'll find an affordable one, if you're patient. And, you'll have fun learning to control and maneuver the car. It could probably have a strip of fabric tied to it to look more like a lure, and to flap in the breeze as it moves around.


----------

